# Off-Road Adventures 4WD magazine



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jan 27, 2010)

I received a paper copy of the Jan/Feb 2010 issue of the Off-Road Adventures magazine in the mail today. It features detailed technical articles describing how 4WD vehicles work, how to troubleshoot them, how to modify them, and how to rebuild/repair them. The article titled "Traction Equation" describes how various designs of limited slip differentials work. The Jan/Feb 2010 issue isn't posted on their website yet. You can go to their website and obtain a free digital or paper subscription. 
http://www.offroadadventures.com/


----------

